# Chicago Bulls vs. Denver Nuggets 11/10/09



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

*VS.*









*

Chicago Bulls Starting Lineup*

PG-Rose
SG-Salmons
SF-Deng
PF-Gibson
C-Noah


*Denver Nuggets Starting Lineup*

PG-Billups
SG-Graham
SF-Anthony
PF-Balkman
C-Nene

*Tuesday November 10 | CSN Chicago | 7:00 PM CT*


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

This is another game that will help indicate how good the Bulls are. Denver was playing really well, until they've lost a couple recently. Denver wants to get back to their winning ways, and Chicago wants to keep their winning streak going. I hope it's a competative game.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

I think we'll win this game. We can beat anybody at home.

Final Score: Bulls 92 Nuggets 85


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

The Bulls have been really surprising so far this year, but when will the surprises end?

Join us here on Tuesday, the 10th of November for another exciting episode of As The Bull Turns!


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

Well, the Bulls so far are 3-0 at home, while Denver is 3-2 on the road.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Denver is 5-2 going into the game. 3-2 on the road, but they have lost the last two games in a row. One to Miami, and then Atlanta, both in double digit points. 

.478% and .402% in threes. 

Give up .451% and .317% in threes

*109.3 pts a game*! Give up 104.3

They get out rebounded by 2.6 a game! 

Carmelo Anthony 31.4
Chauncey Billups 19.7
Nenê 13,7
Ty Lawson 11.4
Kenyon Martin 10.0

Nenê leads the team in rebounding with 9 a game. 

Chauncey Billups leads the team in assists with 5.1 a game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Chicago Bulls are 4-2 We have *won 3 in a row*

88.5 points a game and allow 92.3

.423% and .260% in threes
Allow .444% and .339% in threes

we out rebound our opponents by two a game. 

Luol Deng 16.7
John Salmons 13.8
Derrick Rose 12.3
Joakim Noah 11.3

Joakim Noah is averaging 11 rebounds a game, Luol Deng 10! 

Derrick Rose leads the team in assists with 5.7 a game

Joakim Noah leads the team in blocks with *2.33* a game!


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> Chicago Bulls are 4-2 We have *won 3 in a row*
> 
> 88.5 points a game and allow 92.3
> 
> ...


How long did it take the team to win 3 in a row last year? Wasn't the first time some time in February or March?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Good Hope said:


> How long did it take the team to win 3 in a row last year? Wasn't the first time some time in February or March?


Last season we won our last 4 exhibition games in a row, however, during the regular season we didnt win three in a row until our last three games in January against, LA Clippers, @ Sacramento, and @ Phoenix. All three on the road. 

We won 12 of 15 games including 3, then 4, and finally 5 in a row from March 14 to April 13.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> Last season we won our last 4 exhibition games in a row, however, during the regular season we didnt win three in a row until our last three games in January against, LA Clippers, @ Sacramento, and @ Phoenix. All three on the road.
> 
> We won 12 of 15 games including 3, then 4, and finally 5 in a row from March 14 to April 13.


Last years team scored 102.2 points a game. We allowed 102.5!


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

*It'd be nice if we win, but come on...*



truebluefan said:


> Chicago Bulls are 4-2 We have *won 3 in a row*


We're definitely due for a loss then.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Going to the game tonight


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Should be a good game, at the very least.

Deng is a good defensive matchup against Melo. 

If Rose has any sort of quickness, I can't imagine Billups sticking with him.

Noah and Nene should be something to watch.

I think we can win this and we match up pretty well, but Denver can certainly score so anything can happen.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

P to the Wee said:


> Going to the game tonight


I'm jealous... at least I made my girlfriend clear room on the DVR so I won't have to miss the beginning of the game... I'm going to start refusing to schedule work meetings if they conflict with Bulls games.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We are 28th in scoring in the league.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Billup Afflalo, Nene, Mello' and Martin


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

gibson hits from 17 2-0


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng over Martin for 2. 4-0 Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah has 3 boards already. Just fouled Nene.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson fouls Billups.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose with the jumper. 6-2 Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah with 4 boards


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng with the longer jumper. 8-2


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Big dunk by Nene


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose with the floater


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah with 6 boards


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng misses the jumper, Gibson called for the push off on the rebound attempt. Two on Taj. 

Miller in


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

A. Afflalo with the lay up


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Martin scores


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller from 16! 12-8 Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Billups with the bank shot and is fouled. 

Denver .364%, Bulls .500 

Noah has 6 rebounds. 

12-10 Bulls

Bulls have not turned the ball over, yet.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller misses the three, Noah rebounds and lays the ball in! 14-11


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich in


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Anthony drives, misses but is fouled by Miller.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

14-13 Bulls 

Denver .267%, Bulls .467%. Denver is close because they are 5-5 in fts, bulls are 0-0

Noah has 8 boards already!! He has as many as does the entire Denver team.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng hits the jumper.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Ty Lawson in


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Mellow with the spin move, banks it in and is fouled

fta good game tied at 16


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich misses the 3. 

Pargo is in


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Smith the jumper, Denver leads


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah with the close shot! Tied again. Over bird man

Anthony hits


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich misses another 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Martin with the short bank shot


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng answers with a short shot of his own.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

End of one, Bulls down two. 

22-20

Denver .381%, Bulls .500%. Denver 6-6 fts, Bulls none. 

L. Deng 8, C. Anthony 7

Noah has 8 boards, 4 pts

Salmons 0-3, Hinrich 0-2


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Anthony hits the 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Anthony scores on the break


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pargo misses, Noah rebounds and scores on the reverse


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Lawson with the 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pargo misses, Noah with the put back! But is called for the foul


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pargo hits and is fouled by Smith

fta good 30-25 Denver


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons back in


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pargo misses

Lawson hits the 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

8:45 33-25 Denver

.444% .429% in threes (3-7) Denver
Bulls .462% and 0-5 in threes. 

C. Anthony 12

Noah has 10 rebounds, would have been 11 if not for the push off. 

Denver is really pushing the ball now. Bulls better be careful, this could turn into a blow out


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Taj for 2 35-27 Denver

Nene scores


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich hits the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson with the strong move for two


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich misses a 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich misses

Nene with the dunk


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

39-31 Denver

Bulls raised the level on their D after the time out. 

Noah is getting winded.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons with the hard drive gets fouled

FTA splits the pair. 

JJ in for Noah


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

JJ misses, deng rebounds


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

JJ misses in close, rebounds it, makes the reverse lay up!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

40-34 Denver


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons drives, loses ball but is fouled by A Carter


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons misses the 3


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

*We got our swagger back but we're going to lose this game!*



truebluefan said:


> this could turn into a blow out


Like I said, we're about due for a loss.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

salmons fouls Nene

fta splits the pair 41-34 Denver

Noah back in!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Strong drive for salmons misses, Noah misses the tip


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng for 3!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

rose misses from the key.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah with the dunk on the break


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

43-39 Denver. 

Denver 42% Bulls 43% 
Denver .300% in threes, Bulls .125% (1-8)

Mello 12, L. Deng 11

Noah has 8 points and 12 rebounds.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Mchale is right Rose is too passive, his ankle is still bothering.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson with the dunk on the break!

Bulls on a 14-6 run


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

truebluefan said:


> Mchale is right Rose is too passive, his ankle is still bothering.


I just got in - what's with all the fouls on the Bulls? Sounds like a great game though.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng misses the jumper. 

Martin with the dunk


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose hits the jumper 46-43 Denver


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson rebounded the miss on Derricks shot, throws it away, 

Rose with a big block!!! Wow

T/o Bulls


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

Down by 3 at the half, 43 - 46. Not bad. But we're going to lose this game, I just knows it.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pargo misses the three. End of two. 

46-43 Denver


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

missed the first quarter... second quarter we looked alright...


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Would be nice if I could watch the game instead of the box score. Here's hoping we can find a way to pull this one out.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Denver .390%, .273% 3-11 in threes, 11-14 fts, 24 rebounds, 12 assists, 6 steals, one block

Bulls .426%, *.111% 1-9 in threes*, 2-3 fts, 26 rebounds, 13 assists, 3 steals 2 blocks

C. Anthony 12, L. Deng 11

Noah has 8 points *14 rebounds*! 

Salmons 0-5, Hinrich 1-5, Pargo 1-5. 

our bench is 4-15.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

I've enjoyed the game so far. Defense is keeping the Bulls in it. 

Luol is having a NICE game so far, as is Joakim. Taj has contributed. But man, our guards are NOT the strength they should be. Hinrich continues to shoot poorly, Salmons is not confident, and Derrick is bottled up a bit. 

Still, you can't complain. They've really kept that high-powered offense under wraps. A lot of disruption of their passing. Taj is so aware defensively. And Joakim is really dominating the boards. Fantastic job, guys. Now, let's get one of the three main guards cooking offensively, and we'll be ok!


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

TBF's stats tell the story. If our guards were doing anything offensively, we'd be comfortably in the lead. Still, they're doing well defensively.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

narek said:


> I just got in - what's with all the fouls on the Bulls? Sounds like a great game though.


Most are good fouls, not letting Denver get in close.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

And who has the only three for the Bulls? Why yes, it's Luol!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Good Hope said:


> I've enjoyed the game so far. Defense is keeping the Bulls in it.
> 
> Luol is having a NICE game so far, as is Joakim. Taj has contributed. But man, our guards are NOT the strength they should be. Hinrich continues to shoot poorly, Salmons is not confident, and Derrick is bottled up a bit.
> 
> Still, you can't complain. They've really kept that high-powered offense under wraps. A lot of disruption of their passing. Taj is so aware defensively. And Joakim is really dominating the boards. Fantastic job, guys. Now, let's get one of the three main guards cooking offensively, and we'll be ok!


After that one time out in the second quarter out D picked up, it showed! The game was close to being a blow out at that point


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Good Hope said:


> TBF's stats tell the story. If our guards were doing anything offensively, we'd be comfortably in the lead. Still, they're doing well defensively.


Its very clear. That and get to the foul line more ourselves.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Anthony with the turn around for two

Salmons misses again


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons misses again


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose with the jumper.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Mellow gets blocked jump ball


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson misses from the baseline


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

A. Afflalo gets blocked! 

Deng on the drive, Billups fouls

FTA both good 48-47 Denver


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nene travels.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

gibson travels. Damn


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Martin with the close bank shot for 2


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Denver misses a wild shot, bulls ball


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson misses, Deng rebounds, misses, Noah rebounds Rose scores!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah blocks Mello!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons for three! Bulls lead


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

A. Afflalo for three


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng with the dunk attempt gets fouled by Martin

FTA hits both 54-53 Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Billups drives and lays it in


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng to Noah for two!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Cant give stats, The stats stopped at halftime


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng scores 58-55


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Billups for two and is fouled

fta good.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons with the tough 3!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller and Hinrich in.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

A. Afflalo for 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons misses the open 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Kirk misses the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose with the floater from the baseline

Billups answers


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose misses, Gibson rebounds, Salmons with the strong drive, the birdman fouls him

fta splits the pair 67-64 Denver


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Martin with the finger roll


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Martin a little gimpy


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons to Gibson for 2 in close!


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Gibson is assertive going to the hoop when he needs to finish, I like that.

We're going to need someone to get hot if we're going to do more than tread water


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller misses a 3


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

JR Smith gets no love from the officials... gets called for palming


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Johnson misses the three. End of 3. Denver 71-66


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Denver 43% and 39% in threes, 5-13
Bulls 43%, 21% in threes, 3-14

L. Deng 17, D. Rose 12, Moah and Gibson 10

C. Anthony. Billups 14, Marin 13, A. Afflalo 10

Noah has 16 rebounds and two blocks


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich end to end for two!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Lawson banks it in over Noah


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich with the charge


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nene with the monster dunk


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah drives and banks it in


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nene with the charge!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng travels


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

offensive foul on mello off the ball 75-70 Denver


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose misses, Noah tips twice no good


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich misses the 3, Deng rebounds for the lay up!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Mello scores


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah misses,was fouled but was not called


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

9:20 77-72 Denver. 

Denver 43%, Bulls 42%

Deng 19, Mello 17

Noah has 12 pts 18 rebounds


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich misses another 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng scores in close


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

noah rebounds, Nene fouls him


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng is fouled by Smith in traffic

FTa misses both Damn!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Mello misses the lay up Anderson tips it in


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose with the jumper.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nene scores in close


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

5:56 83-76 Denver.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons misses the long jumper, Noah called for the push off foul


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

offensive foul on Mello


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose over Billups for 2


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng called for the foul on the rebound attempt. Ball out


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose with the jumper over Billups again! Denver up by 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons with the 3! Bulls down 2


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

2:52 85-83 Denver. 

Remember the Nuggets averaged 109 points a game!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Mello misses the lay up jump ball with Noah and Nene


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons blocked Mello!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose misses the jumper, denver dunks the ball


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Luol misses in close!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nene travles. Denver ahead by 4


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Finally! Kirk with the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Billups loses the ball, Kirk gets it. Time out Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose to Noah, misses, Rose scores! Game tied


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Mello answers from the baseline.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Denver ahead by 2. 13 seconds left.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

There you go! Rose drove, Billups fouls.

FTA hits both game tied at 89 10.4 seconds left


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

Even with this loss I'm proud of the Bulls. They played with heart throughout the game and did not give up. Much improved D holding Denver to 90 pts.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose has 22 points


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Billups drove, passes , bulls knock the ball out. 4 seconds left


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

This is the Derrick Rose we've been waiting for since Game 1 against the Celtics.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich fouls Billups. 

FTA misses the second, 

.3 seconds left Bull ball


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

OmG!!!!!! Miller for two, Bulls win!!!!!


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

FTW! I can only listen to Chuck and Bill here.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

The play is being reviewed. 

Come on give it to us!!


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

WOOOHOOOO... that was one heck of a shot! I love this team!


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Come on, give it to him


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

ouch.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

They overturned it...I dont believe it!


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

C'mon give us ref! that's a basket!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Every starter had a block. Noah playing out of his mind of late.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

This loss really hurts.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

I was hoping justice would be served after the refs screwed the Bulls over all game long.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

that sux! where's the home team advantage??!


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

That sucks so bad. Danget refs. I thought that was the best game I have ever seen, and the refs ruined it. I'm not going to say that the buzzer call was a bad call, but there were alot of bad calls in this game. Every NBA game I've watched so far this season has had horrendous calls. Bring back the replacement refs.

Good fight in the Bulls tonight. Just need to make the wide open shots more consistently.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Blargh. This, combined with homework, makes for a bad evening.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

A lot of fun. 

That last shot was amazing. It was off in time, no doubt.

If our guards were doing anything offensively, this would have been in the bag. I hope they get it going soon. 

But, definitely, a fun game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We held Denver to 19 points under their season average. 

Denver .417% .312% in threes, They were 15-19 in fts. 

Bulls .437% .222% in threes 9-13 in free throws. 

Game was lost at the foul line. 

D. Rose 22, L. Deng 21, J. Noah 12, J. Salmons 11, T. Gibson 10

C. Anthony 20, C. Billups 17, C. Anthony 15, N. Hilario 11, A. Afflalo 10

Bulls were out rebounded by 2. Noah had 21 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal, and 2 blocks.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Tough loss but no way Miller gets a shot off in .3 seconds.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

ESPN showed the final .1 second a few times. So close, so close.


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

this sucks camel dick


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Did Derrick wake up today? He can't wait for others to get hot. He needs to set the tone from the beginning. 

The other board has been blaming Kirk for fouling Chauncey. 

I don't get it. He got beat, for sure. There needed to be help. 

And Kirk played some great defense before that. 

His offense and Salmons, not good. But defense-wise, they were both holding up their end of the bargain. 

I like this team, but jeez, we need at least one shooter from outside to be hot-tish, at the least.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*http://www.twitvid.com/96893*


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> We held Denver to 19 points under their season average.
> 
> Denver .417% .312% in threes, They were 15-19 in fts.
> 
> ...


We are currently third worst in the league in FT percentage (.691) and worst in the league in 3P percentage (.260). This should be written all over the locker room. This stats got to improve. It's holding us back.

EDIT: source -> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/stats/b...team&conference=NBA&year=season_2009&sort=231

We've showed (especially tonight) that we're a capable team (thanks to our improved defense). Our motion offense is getting much better (we out assisted Denver 23-20 tonight) and taking care of the ball better (18 TO Denver 13 TO Chicago); I like how our team shared the ball and made the extra pass tonight. Not very often team that made more assist and produced lesser turnover loss; Nuggets just did a better job in hitting those threes and FTs. We're definitely better as a team compare to last year. Despite poor FT and 3P shooting we're 4-3 and pushed Denver to the limit tonight. I remain optimistic about this season.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Good Hope said:


> Did Derrick wake up today? He can't wait for others to get hot. He needs to set the tone from the beginning.
> 
> The other board has been blaming Kirk for fouling Chauncey.
> 
> ...


Kirk should not have fouled no doubt. Also I dont think VDN should have called a TO with 18 seconds left, Kevin McHale said it as well, "let them come up court, Mello would have been left behind, a 5 on 4, if need be call time out at mid court!: (paraphrased) 

Deng dd a hell of a job on Mello.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We need another scorer! Salmons although he hit some big shots in the 4th quarter, he hurt us most of the night. Hinrichs and Pargos offense sucked in the first half.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

RSP83 said:


> We are currently third worst in the league in FT percentage (.691) and worst in the league in 3P percentage (.260). This should be written all over the locker room. This stats got to improve. It's holding us back.
> 
> We've showed (especially tonight) that we're a capable team (thanks to our improved defense). Our motion offense is getting much better (we out assisted Denver 23-20 tonight) and taking care of the ball better (18 TO Denver 13 TO Chicago); I like how our team shared the ball and made the extra pass tonight. Not very often team that made more assist and produced lesser turnover loss; Nuggets just did a better job in hitting those threes and FTs. We're definitely better as a team compare to last year. Despite poor FT and 3P shooting we're 4-3 and pushed Denver to the limit tonight. I remain optimistic about this season.


Excellent post. Our FT shooting was a lot better last year - #7 in the league. We couldn't have lost all of that with Gordon leaving, could we?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Good Hope said:


> *Did Derrick wake up today? *He can't wait for others to get hot. He needs to set the tone from the beginning.
> 
> The other board has been blaming Kirk for fouling Chauncey.
> 
> ...


Seems Rose only shows up in the 4th quarter of games. 22 points is good, but we need more than that if we are to win. He also needs to get to the line more!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

King Joseus said:


> Excellent post. Our FT shooting was a lot better last year - #7 in the league. We couldn't have lost all of that with Gordon leaving, could we?


When I posted the ft stats and said we lost it from the line, I was initially referring to the lack of FTA. We are not as aggressive as we should be. 

To prove a point, as KM said, Mello had 88 free throw attempts coming into that game. The bulls had Luol Deng with 24, Miller had 21. Thats in 6 games. That is not a lot of attempts.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

truebluefan said:


> When I posted the ft stats and said we lost it from the line, I was initially referring to the lack of FTA. We are not as aggressive as we should be.
> 
> To prove a point, as KM said, Mello had 88 free throw attempts coming into that game. The bulls had Luol Deng with 24, Miller had 21. Thats in 6 games. That is not a lot of attempts.


Indeed that is the case - the onus, like you said, is on Derrick to get to the line more.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Its official . Joakim Noah is a man 

Its official . Luol Deng is a quality two way player and his technique and his desire on probably the hottest offensive player in the league was outstanding

Its official. Vinny is still a novice. WTF would you call a timeout on a stop and fastbreak with seconds left on the Clock? 

Its official . We miss a quality shooter and Salmons and Hinrich's sucktitude isn't being helped for the fact that we are playing shorter than John Stockton's shorts. This also applies to our missed free throws. In other words we're too gassed because Chachi won't manage the minutes better.

Its official. Derrick Rose is still not up to it and is waaay too passsive out there and is going East/West and not North / South.

This team and this identity will last 2 seasons tops before they get burnt out and get sick of Chachi. Its almost has the makings of a Skilesageist redux


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Its official . Joakim Noah is a man
> 
> Its official . Luol Deng is a quality two way player and his technique and his desire on probably the hottest offensive player in the league was outstanding
> 
> ...


Very nice post! Agree with all.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Derrick's 22 points were pretty EDIT


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> ... The bulls had Luol Deng with 24, Miller had 21. Thats in 6 games. That is not a lot of attempts.


agree. Our best FT Shooter (Salmons) is not getting enough calls. Rose is not attacking the basket enough (I've seen more jumpers from him so far this season) and he's still struggling with his FTs (.667).

My 2 cents. Maybe Rose is trying to send a message about his improved jumper. Because it's true that if those jumpers start falling regularly, with his athleticism, quickness and skill, his going to get by everybody in the league easily. His craftiness is still there. What remains to be seen is his physical game. Driving into traffic and taking contacts instead of relying on floaters and craftiness. We need him to go to the line often so badly.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Its official . Joakim Noah is a man
> 
> Its official . Luol Deng is a quality two way player and his technique and his desire on probably the hottest offensive player in the league was outstanding
> 
> ...


Don't be so quick to turn on the Rose. I don't think he's so far away from getting it and making it work. And this commitment to defense and team ball is really very good. We're not shooting great, and that's on Salmons and Hinrich, no doubt. But we're really a nice team. 

I'm not smart enough to outguess Vinny. And I'm willing to bear with Kirk's woes for the level of defense he does play. We should have won. That's all there is to it. And that is what has got to stick in the team's craw, and get Mr. Rose ratcheted up to the intensity level he needs to make it happen. 

Kirk and Salmons aren't the ones who are going to step up and lead the team -- that's clear. Deng is! Noah is! and Rose will, soon enough!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

ScottVdub said:


> That sucks so bad. Danget refs. I thought that was the best game I have ever seen, and the refs ruined it. I'm not going to say that the buzzer call was a bad call, but there were alot of bad calls in this game. Every NBA game I've watched so far this season has had horrendous calls. Bring back the replacement refs.
> 
> Good fight in the Bulls tonight. Just need to make the wide open shots more consistently.


I agree completely about the refs... bad calls on both sides all night long.can't believe they overturned the ruling on the court based on the video replays we saw over and over on the screen. Shouldn't it be indisputable evidence? There was plenty to dispute, and NO definitive angle. Since this game was decided after the players left the floor, on video reply, is it possible to file a petition with the league to get the ruling overturned?

This is crap.

If .3 is not considered enough time to get the shot off, then why even allow the team to inbound the ball? If the ruling on the court was that he made the shot, how was there enough info in replay to overturn it?

More crap.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Derrick's 22 points were pretty EDIT


Derrick keeping the Bulls in the game in the fourth is EDIT?


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

thebizkit69u said:


> Derrick keeping the Bulls in the game in the fourth is EDIT?


The overall manner in how he accumulated all of his points across all floor time was ..yeah

He made a few limp J's down the stretch. It wasn't like he was on fire


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Wynn said:


> I agree completely about the refs... bad calls on both sides all night long.can't believe they overturned the ruling on the court based on the video replays we saw over and over on the screen. Shouldn't it be indisputable evidence? There was plenty to dispute, and NO definitive angle. Since this game was decided after the players left the floor, on video reply, is it possible to file a petition with the league to get the ruling overturned?
> 
> This is crap.
> 
> ...


It was certainly touch and go


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Good Hope said:


> Don't be so quick to turn on the Rose. I don't think he's so far away from getting it and making it work. And this commitment to defense and team ball is really very good. We're not shooting great, and that's on Salmons and Hinrich, no doubt. But we're really a nice team.
> 
> I'm not smart enough to outguess Vinny. And I'm willing to bear with Kirk's woes for the level of defense he does play. *We should have won.* That's all there is to it. And that is what has got to stick in the team's craw, and get Mr. Rose ratcheted up to the intensity level he needs to make it happen.
> 
> Kirk and Salmons aren't the ones who are going to step up and lead the team -- that's clear. Deng is! Noah is! and Rose will, soon enough!


Yes but the reason we lost is because Vinny is an amateur


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

What a tough loss for your Bulls tonight. Not sure what the consensus was here in the game thread, as I admittedly did not read it. However in my unbiased judgement Miller did not get the ball out of his hand completely before the clock hit 0.0. That being said it doesn't get any closer than that.

Seems like the Bulls players handled it pretty well considering how elated they were with the clutch shot and win.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I have no beef with waving off Miller's shot. It was the right call, as you really can't catch, turn, and shoot in 0.3 seconds. Call it human error by the clock operators if you want.

I do, however, have a problem with calling a foul with 6 seconds left, which let Billups give them the win. I also understand from other posters that there was some poor officiating against the Bulls in this game. 

Really a sucky loss, but it really shouldn't have come to that. Our backcourt still is blowing chunks overall, when they should be the strongest element of this team.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Yes but the reason we lost is because Vinny is an amateur


Sorry, I can't buy that. 

The guys have got to make shots. Their defense held the Nuggets down, but they had no strength to put in the dagger. (OT: this metaphor just reminded of that scene in Saving Private Ryan, when the poor translator watched as his buddy got wrestled down and knifed by a German soldier, telling him, "Shhhh". One of THE MOST disturbing scenes on film.)

Wayne Larivee, where are you?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

As I said earlier the only criticism I have directed at VDN was when he called time out with 18 seconds left when we clearly had the numbers to push the ball up court. 

We shoot 3 or 4% better than we do now we could very well be 6-1. We dont. So you cant blame all of that on VDN. I see very good ball movement most of the time. That had to come from Vinny and his staff.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Ha; as if Kevin McHale is such a wise sage of in-game coaching that his critique of VDN's timeout use holds any credibility when he's coached about the same number of games as VDN has in his career. The Bulls did tie the game after that timeout, did they not?

I'll defend Rose's increase in jumpshots, because defenses have been collapsing when he's handling the ball and driving to the hoop, and his teammates (sans Deng) aren't hitting their jumpshots. Most of the time this season Rose gets a makeable shot close to the rim only on fast breaks and back door cuts.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> The overall manner in how he accumulated all of his points across all floor time was ..yeah
> 
> He made a few limp J's down the stretch. It wasn't like he was on fire


Soo you call Noah a man for having another great rebounding day but also allowing another opposing big to average a double double and you critique Rose for shooting floaters and keeping them in the damn game? 

LOL Limp J's?

So what do you call Noah's offensive moves, epileptic'ly effective or spazzstastic.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Soo you call Noah a man for having another great rebounding day but also allowing another opposing big to average a double double and you critique Rose for shooting floaters and keeping them in the damn game?
> 
> LOL Limp J's?
> 
> So what do you call Noah's offensive moves, epileptic'ly effective or spazzstastic.


So how would you assess Nene's performance for allowing an opposing big who's smaller than he is to get 12 and 21?


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

we can argue forever about how puny each player is, but the fact is that in this game:

Joakim > Nene
Deng > Carmello
Rose > Billups
Salmons = Afflalo
Gibson < Martin

This was a good game by the Bull, a game we should have won. Noah, Deng, and Rose especially had decent games. They all belong in the NBA. None of them are garbage.

Can we all just tuck our sacs back in our pants, quit bickering about which of us has the largest package, and just talk basketball without all of the personal attacks and attitude?


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

TwinkieTowers said:


> So how would you assess Nene's performance for allowing an opposing big who's smaller than he is to get 12 and 21?


I'm not a big fan of Nene I think he doesn't hustle as much as Noah so the fact that Noah out hussled him is no surprise to me.

What I have an issue with is this idea that Rose scored a "EDIT" 22 points while Noah had a MAN game.


----------

